# Brink’s world tour Y1.7k



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

Not far from me, there’s a mid 18c restoration home that happened to be owned by a relative .

http://eastfishkillhistoricalsociety.org/

The end of September, I’ve been invited for the fourth time to do a handtool woodworking display.
Last three times were cancelled due to flu and weather.
Hopefully this time it will work out.

For the demo, I decided to make a mobile, knockdown joiners bench. All by hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

First thing, find a big slab of red oak for the bench top.
Then trim the ends square

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

Now, to take care of the edge, I decided to use my newly restored and rehandled hewing ax

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

Hewing ax does leave a hand hewn look. That needs to change

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

One face

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 31, 2019)

And the other side

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Sep 1, 2019)

Crackage

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 1, 2019)

Walnut butterflies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 1, 2019)

Drilling and chopping.
Snug sides and flat bottom are a must

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2019)

I really admire your skills

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2019)

The butterflies are glued in.
Two on top, two on the bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2019)

Started planing the legs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2019)

You've got nice legs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 6, 2019)

Incredible build and details as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 6, 2019)

Figuring out angled tenons.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2019)

Brink said:


> Aleut butterflies



I looked around and couldn't find a correlation to the term. What's an aleut butterfly?


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I looked around and couldn't find a correlation to the term. What's an aleut butterfly?



Walnut butterflies 
Stoopid Otto Korect

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2019)

Now, it’s cutting compound angled tenons


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2019)

And cutting mortises in 2” thick oak

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2019)

Three legs fitted

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Sep 9, 2019)

Four legs fitted

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2019)

Cutting the tenons on the stretchers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 15, 2019)

And chopping out the mortises in the legs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 16, 2019)

Brink, you belong in Silver Dollar City, or at least what I remember of it 40 years ago......!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 17, 2019)

The mortise and tenoned stretchers are being draw bored and pegged.
No glue. The offset in the two holes draws the pieces tight. If any part needs replacement in the future, the pegs can simply be driven out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Sep 19, 2019)

I needed a good 2x6 for stretchers, only had this old 2x8

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 21, 2019)

Hug those lines

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 22, 2019)

Almost finished!
Just need to flatten the top, and drill dog holes

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice work, Brink. I like the design. I may have to borrow some elements for an upcoming small workbench build. Especially the knockdown and splayed legs - would be perfect for this bench since it will get moved to the basement when done and will eventually need to be removed from the basement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2019)

No need for vises

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

